#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Deadlock Handling in database management system free notes

## amitsharma957

The simplest scheme under the first approach requires that each  transaction locks all its data items before it begins execution.  Moreover, either all are locked in one step or none are locked. There  are two main disadvantages to this protocol:-  	(1) it is often hard to predict, before the transaction begins, what data items need to be locked;
	(2) data-item utilization may be very low, since many of the data items may be locked but unused for a long time.





  Similar Threads: Handling of Skew in database management system free pdf download Recovery from Deadlock in database management system free pdf Deadlock Detection in database management system free notes download Timeout-Based Schemes for Deadlock Prevention in database management system free pdf Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes

----------


## shimranx123

thanks a lot for this helpful resource.

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for sharing...

----------


## BTKW4B4

Yvhioqetybvtyigftwi;yrtttttttttttttttttttt

----------

